# Cat to vet



## Janah (19 November 2015)

Fatty loo La was in a cat fight last night. She is a tortie, fiesty lady.  She has this am got an enlarged upper eyelid swelling, so off to the vets. High temperature, couldn't score as escaped in dignity of thing up bum.

sixty pounds + later emerge with pissed off cat with an injection for pain and one for antibiotics.  Also armed with eye drops to administered twice a day for 7 days (like that is going to happen).

On a lighter note her heart mermer, detected as a kitten has not deteriated, (read not got worse).

Can't spell murmour.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 November 2015)

I hope that she recovers quickly and without lacerating your arms too much when you are trying to administer the eye drops!


----------



## epeters91 (19 November 2015)

eeek vets bills 

I hope Fatty Loo La is feeling better soon and back to being a fiesty tortie! My tortie is aptly named Mischief and I heard torties had a reputation for being naughty


----------



## _OC_ (19 November 2015)

Have two mackerel tabbies brother.....smaller of the two is always down the vets...as comes home limping, every now and then....probably due to camercasey activities in the fields behind us involving shrew, vole and small rodent catching ....and OH always comes back with something to shove down it's throat and about seventy pounds lighter....and all this in pursuit of small vermin......his brother was detected with a heart murmur at 6 weeks old and he grew out of it


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 November 2015)

I have only had one episode in 26 cat years, I am soon going to take one for a check up, just cos they are a bit older, its bienniel. [alternating years for each one]


----------



## Sussexbythesea (19 November 2015)

The fun of medicating cats &#128553; Good luck with the eye drops! 
I had a feisty tortie called Lardy Loo incidentally. &#128512; I still have her sister now 17 also a tortie called Satan .......I've just spent £160 on exam, antibiotics a blood test and urine test for kidney disease. She's now on an expensive kidney diet.


----------



## okepunya (20 November 2015)

Sussexbythesea said:








  £160
		
Click to expand...

i think its to expensive


----------

